# anyone else havin problems on site?



## rd116 (Jul 15, 2008)

*almost every time i try to post after the "server update" it is saying that the server is too busy... anyone else having these problems?*


----------



## ZenMaster (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah its having issues right now.


----------



## skunksta (Jul 15, 2008)

i having em too it fucking annoying aye. grrr must have smoke


----------



## rd116 (Jul 15, 2008)

*it's pissing me off, i was tryin to upload some pics finally i just said fuck it.... *


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2008)

patience: ) it'll be working fine soon, for sure


----------



## sidngroovennude (Jul 16, 2008)

been tryin to get in all day only had luck just now thought it was my fault but others havin this problem 2.


----------



## Arrid (Jul 16, 2008)

yeah i'm getting the same thing now and then.
At one point it wouldn't connect and had the whole 'is your internet working' shit, but it was working.

i freaked, i thought RIU had been taken down


----------



## SeattlePot (Jul 16, 2008)

The sites working now. I heard a rumor that the site went down because aliens kidnapped all of rollitups mods and admins last night and replaced them with robots. Fuck.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 16, 2008)

SeattlePot said:


> The sites working now. I heard a rumor that the site went down because aliens kidnapped all of rollitups mods and admins last night and replaced them with robots. Fuck.



*AHHHHHH !!!! *


----------



## rd116 (Jul 16, 2008)

* it seems to be working fine now*


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 16, 2008)

There was work done yesterday and it should be all good today.


----------



## Arrid (Jul 16, 2008)

Keep getting this also..

​


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 16, 2008)

Arrid said:


> Keep getting this also..
> 
> ​


*11:34 did it again*


----------



## rd116 (Jul 16, 2008)

*never got that one.... everything has been running smooth this morning.*


----------



## Admin (Jul 16, 2008)

Arrid said:


> Keep getting this also..
> 
> ​


ugly, ain't it :/


----------



## Arrid (Jul 16, 2008)

admin said:


> ugly, ain't it :/



Howcome it's popping up?


----------



## Admin (Jul 16, 2008)

Arrid said:


> Howcome it's popping up?


When the database gets smothered, RIU is unable to get any information in or out, so it shows you guys this message. 

As we tweak the system for more speed, we're trying to push it a bit to find its boundaries, and find something that works well for you guys as well as for our server. Occasionally, we step over limits, and after a few hours, the database will start to give up a litte - and then a lot - hence the messages. There's a slight amount of trial and error, a large amount of maths, and a little bit of logic involved the tuning.

The end result should be that the server runs much more smoothly, meaning that we can (a) get RIU to your computers faster and (b) stave off purchasing upgrades. There were a few problems that took a couple of hours of solid number crunching to fix last night (upgrading the posts table to something that works better with large numbers of members), that we picked up and fixed now, rather than dealing with later (when that couple of hours could have extended to, say, a week) - and the gains seem to be here already.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jul 16, 2008)

Your doing a fantastic Job .. Thank you ... This is better than No site at all...


----------



## rd116 (Jul 16, 2008)

*its been better all day today for me so far...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 16, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Your doing a fantastic Job .. Thank you ... This is better than No site at all...


----------



## rd116 (Jul 16, 2008)

*^^^^^^^hahahahaha^^^^^^*


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 16, 2008)

twisty your a funny guy i added that gif to the smilies, everything should be good now.kiss-ass


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 16, 2008)

rollitup said:


> twisty your a funny guy i added that gif to the smilies, everything should be good now.kiss-ass


*Who ? Me.. *
*
Shit RIU, you freaked me out... For 2 days I've been updating all my system..and every F*****g time I add something, something gets screwed up..... I just was going to remove and reinstall..... ^%$#*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 16, 2008)

*Is anyone else getting duplicate post after every post ??*


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 16, 2008)

could be we are having load issues again


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 16, 2008)

rollitup said:


> could be we are having load issues again


*Ya think... nothing easy about this shit, hey dude.. fix 1...fuck 2.. just spent 3 days adding and removing shit...I hear you.. Now..... back to work
*


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 16, 2008)

kiss-assI LOVE IT! Thanks for the new smiley! kiss-assAnd the site seems to be working better now.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 17, 2008)

*Still has loading problems...*


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes we are currently working on the problem.


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 17, 2008)

Every time I post I get a message saying its a duplicate post, besides that Im still having issues uploading pics.kiss-ass


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Is anyone else getting duplicate post after every post ??*


Yes, but not after 'every' post. I'm gonna suggest something, too... Quit downloading those toolbars and crap you get with those smilies (I seem to recall you mentioning getting yourself some sort of toolbars with the smilies). That's a big reason why you're having the problems you are, it will bog your machine down and they're probably loaded with spyware, which not only makes the problem worse, but subjects you to someone else monitoring your net usage.

Also, go here: Belarc Advisor - Free Personal PC Audit


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 17, 2008)

*No.. I'm OK now, the tool bar is the mozilla update. plus I installed avast anti virus (good free deal..unlimited) and it cleaned out 3 mild threats, plus I went to hi speed.. The site has all kinds of problems dup post, server busy, can't find page, you must wait..... its a load problem..this is the slowest site at THIS moment...from fastest to slowest.. have to be patient... It's a lot better today..I took a shower and the page hadn't changed..figures...I speed up and they slow down.... Hey you p****s working for my isp guys.... *


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 17, 2008)

Moz gave you the toolbar? I know some people like that stuff, but I don't, it slows things down. That's a consideration if you're on a machine old enough to be using an older version of Winders. And yes, it's the site at this time. More changes were made and they're not playing well together.


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 17, 2008)

*Yeah I got tired of the slow speed so I cleaned out everything I wasn't using...shoot I've got 85% open now so I'm zipping along fine at other sites....
should have done it earlier...thanks for sugg. sea...
*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 17, 2008)

*Hey sea while you're here..I got a pic emailed to me at yahoo and I want to put it for my av.. How do I do that... ? thanks*


----------



## Woomeister (Jul 17, 2008)

rd116 said:


> *almost every time i try to post after the "server update" it is saying that the server is too busy... anyone else having these problems?*


 I have been waiting up to 2mins just to get from one post to another, sort it out RIU!!


----------



## Seamaiden (Jul 17, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey sea while you're here..I got a pic emailed to me at yahoo and I want to put it for my av.. How do I do that... ? thanks*


You'll have to resize it first. If your version of Winders doesn't have a photo editing program for that, then get Irfanview and resize it to about 100 pixels a side. Then, when you go into your profile/your RIU, go to Edit avatar, and upload it from your machine. I don't think it will accept it if it's not resized, some sites resize for you but I don't think that hack's on here.


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 17, 2008)

Actually RIU does resize pics to fit, I never resize before I upload and they work fine, and they arent small or massive in posts, just right. Example


----------



## blackcoupe01 (Jul 17, 2008)

Damn RIU must be doing something, I uploaded 2 pics to my album in record time


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 18, 2008)

*They are tweeking shit..takes time...still a pain.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jul 18, 2008)

*I'm getting dup. post again..*


----------



## sillysaditty (May 21, 2013)

How do i upload a photo for my profile photo?


----------



## sunni (May 21, 2013)

sillysaditty said:


> How do i upload a photo for my profile photo?


please see this thread https://www.rollitup.org/support/650493-faq-check-here-first-updated.html


----------

